# FB removal



## cpccoder2008 (Jul 6, 2010)

A patient come in with a fish hook through cheek, the physician removed it, is there a cpt code for this ?


----------



## jmoore3 (Jul 7, 2010)

If the provider didn't make an incision to remove it, then the removal is part of the E/M service. Here is a forum that I found that explains this as well  Hope this helps! 

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=4605

Jessica, CPC-A


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey,

If this is subcutaneous foreign body then try 10120 with 910.6 as ICD dx.

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 7, 2010)

10120 states the physician must make an incision so it really depends on the documentation.  If no incision is made the I agree it is part of the E&M if an incision is made then it depends on how deep he had to go to remove the fb.  When you say through the cheek it is unclear if you mean from the outside to the inside of the mouth.  This could be extremely simple to very complex so more information is needed.


----------



## grovey (Jul 7, 2010)

If the doctor states he backed the fish hook out (barb is backed out), this can be considered cutting 
 for FB removal.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 7, 2010)

grovey said:


> If the doctor states he backed the fish hook out (barb is backed out), this can be considered cutting
> for FB removal.


No it is not the same thing as making an incision.  If he makes an incision close to the hook in order to be able to remove it then Ok but if he just backs it out then no it is not the same.


----------



## cwentz (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree that if no incision is made it should be part of the E/M level. I am in the process of trying to convince our head of ER as well! Does anyone have a reference or quote from CPT or AHA to that effect?


----------



## OCD_coder (Jul 8, 2010)

Both Dennis Beck, MD and Michael Granovsky, MD, who are leading authorities in ED medicine agree that an incision must be made in order for foreign body removal.

Also, in the Ingenix Procedures book it clearly states for FB removal ....the physician makes an incision... so there is your written proof.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 8, 2010)

I have seen some scenarios where the provider simply clipped one end of the fish hook and then pulled it out.


----------



## sam_son  (Jul 13, 2010)

*FB*

Hi

For FB removal if it is removed by physician with some instruments is used and local anesthesia is documented , and if incision is not made -  we are using 10120 with 52 modifier. 

regards


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jul 13, 2010)

rebeccawoodward said:


> I have seen some scenarios where the provider simply clipped one end of the fish hook and then pulled it out.



Yes, the hook is completly through the cheek from outside in, the physician removes it with some instruments and local anesthesia. I think he clips it and pulls backwards. NO incision is made, just pulled out. thanks


----------



## mamabird52803 (Jul 13, 2010)

873.51 is a complicated face wound(complicated includes fb) Since no incision was made I would'nt code any fb removal procedure.

Erica,CPC
Fishkill,NY


----------

